# Good dinner after riding bike



## ILcylcling98 (26 May 2013)

What's a good healthy dinner after going on a bike ride that is simple?


----------



## jowwy (26 May 2013)

beans on toast.


----------



## MikeW-71 (26 May 2013)

Chop up some lean bacon, boil up some rice or pasta. Fry bacon until cooked, add the pasta or rice, mix well. Add one egg, mix well for about a minute. Serve.

For a bit extra flavour, add some chopped red onion when you fry the bacon. I like to add some soy sauce once served.

One of my favourites


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (26 May 2013)

Keep in mind, this is a dinner after a ride of 1mile


----------



## cyberknight (26 May 2013)

Depends on how far and fast you have ridden , TBH for the distances you have mentioned in another post you do not really need a special meal or indeed an extra food at all.
My meal today was classic "Sunday dinner " with roast meat, roast veg , mashed potatoes, yorkshire pudding followed by syrup sponge and custard 
I normally commute 10 miles on a couple of slices of toast then have a cup of coffe at work before i start and i have a manual job so i can lift over 10,000 pounds total over a full day.


----------



## Rob3rt (26 May 2013)

Half a celery stick, you haven't earned the other half!


----------



## MikeW-71 (26 May 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Keep in mind, this is a dinner after a ride of 1mile


 seriously?

*searches users posts.....

oh.. errrm..


----------



## bicyclos (26 May 2013)

Dust........


----------



## ILcylcling98 (26 May 2013)

Yes I only ride a mile but I'm young and just getting started


----------



## Sittingduck (26 May 2013)

I would expect you to be able to do 5 miles>, straight off the bat. We can revisit nutritional guidance when you are doing rides of a duration that is worthy on such consideration. Until then, just continue as normal.


----------



## DCLane (26 May 2013)

Often it's beans on toast. And that's after rides of 40-85 miles.

Generally I don't have a 'special' meal, but usually more of it than normal.


----------



## 400bhp (26 May 2013)




----------



## 400bhp (26 May 2013)

DCLane said:


> Often it's beans on toast. And that's after rides of 40-*85 miles*.
> 
> Generally I don't have a 'special' meal, but usually more of it than normal.


 

Let's assume 2 pieces of toast and 85 beans in a 220g tin of beans.

Then assume that calorific output is constant per mile.

That'll be 4.8% of a slice of toast an 1 bean. 4.8% of a slice could be difficult to work out, so broadly cut slice in 2, then cut one half in 2 again. Then repeat twice. Take one of the smallest segments and roughly take two-thirds of it.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (27 May 2013)

[QUOTE 2473044, member: 30090"]You'd want to rehydrate and eat something with some carbs. Cereal, bread, pasta any of these will be fine. Glad to see you're riding your bike, keep at it and don't give and don't listen to any condescending remarks about distance.[/quote]
Didn't you read the other thread too? The distance done is 1mile.

You'd want to rehydrate and eat carbs after 1 mile rode?


----------



## pauldavid (27 May 2013)

Stop at the chippy on your way home, Large Haddock, chips, sausage, burger, peas and gravy.


Once you start doing 5 mile rides you'd probably better add a buttered bread roll to that as well.




General rule of thumb is to fill up enough to stop your belly button meeting your backbone. I'm not a qualified doctor but should the two ever meet your likely to be in trouble.


----------



## gavroche (27 May 2013)

Whatever my wife has cooked that day. I am not fussy,


----------



## 400bhp (27 May 2013)

pauldavid said:


> General rule of thumb is to fill up enough to stop your belly button meeting your backbone. I'm not a qualified doctor but should the two ever meet your likely to be in trouble.


----------



## jowwy (27 May 2013)

ILcylcling98 said:


> Yes I only ride a mile but I'm young and just getting started


how young??? 3

and when did u get started???


----------



## jefmcg (27 May 2013)

jowwy said:


> how young??? 3


 
The clue is in the username, I think: 14 or 15.


----------



## Buzzinonbikes (27 May 2013)

Tuna omelette. Don't knock it till you've tried it!


----------



## Ningishzidda (28 May 2013)

60% Protein, 30% Carbohydrate, 10% fat.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (28 May 2013)

I have cycled about 50 miles fuelled by nothing but Cake before!


----------



## Ningishzidda (28 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I have cycled about 50 miles fuelled by nothing but Cake before!


 I jumped out of bed, got my kit on and rode a 100 km Audax DIY on an empty stomach.
We're talking about 'Post ride' nutrition.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (28 May 2013)

Fuelled by cake afterwards too!

Seriously though, for the distance the Op is riding, I doubt she has to worry a great deal about it at this stage!


----------



## Rob3rt (28 May 2013)

Ningishzidda said:


> I jumped out of bed, got my kit on and rode a 100 km Audax DIY on an empty stomach.
> We're talking about 'Post ride' nutrition.


 

1 mile doesn't count as a ride, it is a roll.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (28 May 2013)

Buzzinonbikes said:


> Tuna omelette. Don't knock it till you've tried it!



I might just have to try that, but I fear it might stink the house out!


----------



## HLaB (28 May 2013)

ILcylcling98 said:


> What's a good healthy dinner after going on a bike ride that is simple?


 Whatever is in the cupboard


----------



## Ningishzidda (28 May 2013)

HLaB said:


> Whatever is in the cupboard


Empty cups and saucers?
I'd look in the larder  .


----------



## HLaB (28 May 2013)

Ningishzidda said:


> Empty cups and saucers?
> I'd look in the larder  .


Can't afford a sepparate larder, the cakes, biscuits, bananas, bread, etc in the cupboard will have to do


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (28 May 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> it is a roll.



A roll and Banana maybe, or a roll and cheese, or tuna, or anything else you fancy. You won't need anything too much!


----------



## Ningishzidda (28 May 2013)

Said the slice of ham to the cheese,, "keep going, we're on a roll."


----------



## Ningishzidda (28 May 2013)

HLaB said:


> Can't afford a sepparate larder, the cakes, biscuits, bananas, bread, etc in the cupboard will have to do


The difference between a cake and a biscuit is a cake loses water with age and a biscuit takes on water with age.
Put them in the same container and a week later, you have ciscuits.


----------



## marzjennings (28 May 2013)

1 mile is hardly a ride and no extra food is required before to fuel it or after to recover from it.


----------



## Ningishzidda (28 May 2013)

There is difference between a 1 mile ride and a 1 mile ride.
There is the 1 mile ride that takes 20 minutes at 1.5 kCals / minute, and there is the 1 mile ride at 'balls out intensity that takes less than 2 minutes at 15 kCals / minute.

Following the latter, I'd be inclined to have a high protein shake.


----------



## billy1561 (29 May 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> 1 mile doesn't count as a ride, it is a roll.


To you and many others on here that's probably true. To the op who knows? It may well feel like a marathon.


----------



## Rob3rt (29 May 2013)

Ningishzidda said:


> There is difference between a 1 mile ride and a 1 mile ride.
> There is the 1 mile ride that takes 20 minutes at 1.5 kCals / minute, and there is the 1 mile ride at 'balls out intensity that takes less than 2 minutes at 15 kCals / minute.
> 
> Following the latter, I'd be inclined to have a high protein shake.


 

LOL!



billy1561 said:


> To you and many others on here that's probably true. To the op who knows? It may well feel like a marathon.


 
*snore*


----------



## billy1561 (29 May 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> *snore*


*rude*


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (29 May 2013)

I think she might have been scared off anyway - We can't take you lot anywhere, can we?


----------



## Ningishzidda (29 May 2013)

Is it a 'she' ??

From the name, its "I love cycling" born in 1998, so she's 14.

So watch the language, lads.


----------



## Rob3rt (29 May 2013)

She isn't going to read anything more unsavoury here than she hears on the playground!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (29 May 2013)

Ningishzidda said:


> Is it a 'she' ??



So it would appear.



> From the name, its "I love cycling" born in 1998, so she's 14.



There was a picture, presumably of her as her avatar originally. She looked young, but at the same time, not unfit, so I have been slightly bemused by it all since then. I did say no question was too stupid however.

She did seem to indicate that she was from the U.S. so I was wondering if she lives in the middle of nowhere with nowhere to cycle too anyway (although why that would limit her I don't know), or alternatively she's so intimidated by the roads in an urban area that she doesn't want to leave the safety of her local area? Who knows.
The question does seem just a.... tad shall we say, over the top though.


----------



## 400bhp (29 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> So it would appear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Huh?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (30 May 2013)

400bhp said:


> Huh?



Just thinking aloud, that's all - if you genuinely are in the middle of nowhere then.... well, where are you going to go?? 

I strongly suspect however that, presuming the OP is genuine, then it sounds like she'll be a typical teenage girl who hasn't done anything sporty in quite a while, and simply underestimates her ability and/or is unaware of what she should be able to do, etc etc.

Maybe a bit of a generalisation there, but, never mind.


----------



## Ningishzidda (30 May 2013)

If she lives in America's Mid West, there is one road North, one road South, one road East and one road West for 20 miles each.

After two weeks, she's exhausted every avenue


----------



## Ghost Donkey (5 Jun 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Didn't you read the other thread too? The distance done is 1mile.
> 
> You'd want to rehydrate and eat carbs after 1 mile rode?


 
It depends if it's up a 25% hill or not .

In all seriousness a bit of water if you fancy and normal food as you would anyway. If you want to push the boat out a small peice of fruit. Ignore the detractors  (not aimed at you T.M.H.N.E.T.).


----------



## Buzzinonbikes (15 Jun 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I might just have to try that, but I fear it might stink the house out!


 
The key is to cook the omelette till its almost all solid on top, then add the drained tuna cold, fold over, cook for a tiny bit more and boom. Bit of sriracha on the side, onto a winner.


----------



## Dan B (15 Jun 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Just thinking aloud, that's all - if you genuinely are in the middle of nowhere then.... well, where are you going to go??


Anywhere you go will be somewhere nearer the edge of nowhere


----------

